# Morning After Pill TMI



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

So H and I were being careless a couple weeks ago (not currently on BC), so I got the morning after pill. 

Yesterday I got my period 8 days early. The cramps are insane and there is soooo much chunky stuff in it, like definitely an abnormal amount of chunks. 

Is this normal after taking the pill?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

doctor, call him/her


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

not sure about that Ano maybe just learn to swallow like your infamous "Dolly Drawing"


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Irregular vaginal bleeding is a side effect, vomiting and diarrhea can be too.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Morning After Pill TMI*



FrenchFry said:


> Plan B WebMD
> 
> Sounds fairly normal, however I'd keep a close eye on the amount (are you saturating more than one pad an hr?) and pain levels.


Its not ao much the blood flow amount that is alarming, just the amount of thick/chunky stuff coming out.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Morning After Pill TMI*



In_The_Wind said:


> not sure about that Ano maybe just learn to swallow like your infamous "Dolly Drawing"


Haha! I do that as well!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife uses it sometimes when we " break the rules. "
The brand she use is Postinor II.

She gets the cramping, heavier flows and sometimes the lumpy stuff.

Also, it can either delay or brings forward her period.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Morning After Pill TMI*



Caribbean Man said:


> My wife uses it sometimes when we " break the rules. "
> The brand she use is Postinor II.
> 
> She gets the cramping, heavier flows and sometimes the lumpy stuff.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes that is normal. I've experienced that from the Plan B and from switching brands of BC as well.


----------

